# Teichfilter Schwerkraftsystem  max. Durchfluss KG Rohr 110mm



## Teddy24 (22. Juli 2012)

Habe einige Fragen zu dem Filter (Schwerkraftsystem), den ich gerne verbauen möchte.Da ich die Teichtechnik nicht sehen möchte, sollte diese im Boden (extra Kammer) ...verbaut werden!!! 

Habe den Teich ausgehoben und auch mein KG Rohr 110mm im Boden verlegt. Nun wollte ich eigentlich loslegen mit mauern, bzw.betonieren.Zuvor habe ich immer wieder gelesen, daß der Durchfluß vom KG Rohr 110mm bei 15000 Litern liegen sollte *,wegen dem Flow*

Gestern erfuhr ich von einem Teichbauer, daß der Durchfluss des Wassers durch Bodenablauf und Skimmer mindestens 25000 Liter betragen sollte(15000 Liter durch den Bodenablauf und 10000 Liter durch den Skimmer).
 

Mein Problem dabei ist, das die Filter, die ich mir ausgesucht habe, z.B Aquaforte Specialist 23000 Mehrkammerfilter eine maximale Pumpenleistung von 6,8 m³/h haben ....auch andere Mehrkammerfilter ...und auch wesentlich größere Filter haben höchstens  einen maximalen Durchfluß von max. 10,0 m³/h

Meine Frage... wie funktioniert das  ...habe ich irgend wo einen Denkfehler gemacht

Ach so.... mein Teich, hat wenn er fertig ist eine  Länge von  480cm x Breite 175cm x Höhe ca 130cm  so ungefähr 10000 Liter.... hier mal ein Bild wie er zur Zeit aussieht 
 


Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen ,sonst muß ich mein Teichprojekt nochmals  komplett umplanen, das wäre nicht so gut:evil


Gruß 

Teddy24


----------



## Joerg (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teichfilter Schwerkrafsystem  max. durchfluß KG Rohr 110mm*

Hi Teddy,
der Flow wird so gewählt, damit im Rohr eine ordentliche Geschwjndigkeit ist und sich nichts darin absetzt.
Weniger Volumen bedeutet dann nur, dass du öfter mal Durchspülen musst.

Viele Schwerkraftskimmer brauchen einen gewissen Durchsatz, damit sie gut arbeiten.
Da musst du möglicherweise einen anderen nehmen oder einen Schwimmskimer.

Das KG Rohr einsanden, damit es sich in der Länge bewegen kann.

Ist der Filter denn für Schwerkraft geeignet?

Sieht toll aus dein Projekt.


----------



## Teddy24 (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teichfilter Schwerkrafsystem  max. durchfluß KG Rohr 110mm*

Danke für deine schnelle Antwort

was meinst du mit :

Das KG Rohr einsanden, damit es sich in der Länge bewegen kann.

deine Frage :

Ist der Filter denn für Schwerkraft geeignet?


ja hab nochmal nachgelesen, aber Ich muß den Filter eine Nummer größer wählen,
das wäre dann das Modell Specialist 34000 Mehrkammerfilter

Maße LxBxH: 158 x 61 x 61 cm
Max. Teichgröße: 34 m³
Pumpenleistung max.: 10 m³/h
Pumpengespeist oder als Schwerkraftanlage zu betreiben


du meinst ich sollte keinen Skimmer an den Filter mit KG Rohr anschließen, sondern separat einem Schwimmskimmer betreiben..... und nur den Bodenablauf über ein 110mm Kg Rohr in den Filter laufen lassen.

Funktioniert das dann mit dem Teichfilter, wenn ich eine Teichpumpe anschließe die 10 m³/h pumpt,.....( wegen Optimum 15000 Liter für 110mm KG Rohr), oder reichen da die 10000 Liter Durchfluß.

oder sollte ich vielleicht das KG Rohr ( für BA ) reduzieren, auf 75mm, damit der Durchfluß besser für mein System geeignet ist !!! 


Gruß

Teddy24


----------



## Patrick K (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teichfilter Schwerkrafsystem  max. durchfluß KG Rohr 110mm*

Hallo Teddy
Reduzieren würde ich nichts ,eher würde ich bei dieser Länge von Teich, noch einen zweiten 110er BA einsetzen(sieht auf dem Bild so aus als sitzt der BA auf einer Seite und nicht mittig), wenn du unbedingt diesen Filter möchtest , würde ich auf Halb Schwerkraft setzen, das heist alle Rohranschlüsse im eine Pumpenkammer und von da aus mit mehren Pumpen arbeiten ,sagen wir mal z.B. zwei Pumpen , eine über einen Vorfilter in deine Biokammer und mit der zweiten über einen Vorfilter zurück in den Teich.
Gruss Patrick


----------



## Patrick K (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teichfilter Schwerkrafsystem  max. durchfluß KG Rohr 110mm*

Hallo 
Man könnte natürlich, von der Pumpenkammer mit Schwerkraft in einen Vorfilter und dann weiter in die Biokammer ,Filterseitig dann die Pumpe in die letzte Kammer ,kostet aber wesentlich mehr da man für dieses System z.B. einen US III benödigt 
Gruss Patrick


----------



## Teddy24 (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teichfilter Schwerkrafsystem  max. durchfluß KG Rohr 110mm*

Hallo Patrick

Der Bodenablauf sitzt mittig .... bei einem zweiten Ba,  bräuchte ich ja ein weiteres KG Rohr 110mm und das ist mein Problem ,wegen dem Durchfluß (Optimum 15000 Liter pro Rohr) damit kein Treck-Schlamm im Rohr zurück bleibt  habe aber max. 10000 Liter zur verfügung !!!

Gruß

Teddy24


----------



## Patrick K (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teichfilter Schwerkrafsystem  max. durchfluß KG Rohr 110mm*

Hallo
Wenn er mittig sitzt ist das schon okey mit einem BA.
Wie geschrieben kannst du mit dem System Pumpen Sammelkammer, einiges an Flow mehrfahren als dei Filter verkraftet
Gruss Patrick


----------



## Joerg (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teichfilter Schwerkrafsystem  max. durchfluß KG Rohr 110mm*

Hi Teddy,
das mit den 10m3 passt schon für das Rohr, eine Reduzierung macht keinen Sinn.
Entsprechende Schieber einplanen und einmal die Woche durchspülen.

Ich denke die sind schon eingesandet, KG Rohre sollten nicht komplet einbetoniert werden.


----------



## Teddy24 (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teichfilter Schwerkraftsystem  max. Durchfluß KG Rohr 110mm*

Hallo Joerg

und wie soll ich die Rohre durchspülen wie funktioniert das :shock

meinst du das ich das Kg Rohr an die Kanalisation anschließen soll und per Schieber 1x die Woche öffne,denn da liegt das problem, es gibt keine Möglichkeit da kein Abwasserrohr in der nähe ist, deshalb lasse ich mein Teich-Überlauf neben den Teich in ein Regenfass laufen ebenso den Schlammablass vom Teichfilter.... und automatisch per (Schwimmernadel und Pumpe)über ein Schlauch nach bedarf in mein Regenrohr Pumpen .

Gruß

Teddy24


----------



## fbr (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teichfilter Schwerkrafsystem  max. durchfluß KG Rohr 110mm*

Hallo,


> Das KG Rohr einsanden, damit es sich in der Länge bewegen kann.


Wenn Du Bögen verbaut hast würde ich mir das mit dem Sand überlegen!!!


----------



## Patrick K (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teichfilter Schwerkrafsystem  max. durchfluß KG Rohr 110mm*

Hallo
Wenn du beim Filter, an Ein und Auslass, Zugschieber montierst , kannst du den Filter beim reinigen leer pumpen und  zum Spülen den Einlass Zugschieber öffnen, durch die leere Kammer strömmt dann, der höchst mögliche Flow durch das Rohr und spült es
Gruss Patrick


----------



## Olli.P (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teichfilter Schwerkrafsystem  max. durchfluß KG Rohr 110mm*

Hi,

also mit dem Durchspülen klappt das aber auch nicht immer so........ 

Da aber der gemeine Teichbesitzer meist auch im Besitz eines Hochdruckreinigers ist, kaufe man sich 10-15m Hochdruckrohrreinigungsschlauch und spüle diese Leitungen einfach damit! :smoki

Bei mir klappt das hervorragend.


----------



## Teddy24 (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teichfilter Schwerkrafsystem  max. durchfluß KG Rohr 110mm*

Antwort von Patrick .

Wenn du beim Filter, an Ein und Auslass, Zugschieber montierst , kannst du den Filter beim reinigen leer pumpen und zum Spülen den Einlass Zugschieber öffnen, durch die leere Kammer strömmt dann, der höchst mögliche Flow durch das Rohr und spült es


Ok das leuchtet mir ein 

Und natürlich eine gute alternative von Olli.P 

kaufe man sich 10-15m Hochdruckrohrreinigungsschlauch und spüle diese Leitungen einfach damit!

für den Großputz des Teiches    wäre das auch eine gute Möglichkeit !!!


jetzt noch ein paar Fragen zur Teichfilterung..... dann kann ich weitermachen mit meinem Teichprojekt 


habe nun vor mir ein Ultra Sieve ll  oder Ultra Sieve lll als Vorfilter anzuschaffen.... wenn einer von euch noch einen übrig hat, dann Preisvorstellung bzw. Angebot an meine PN

würde gerne ein OASE ProfiClear Premium Moving Bed Teichfilter Modul  hinter Ultra Sieve hängen  ......würde das funktionieren

reichen die ab Werk 50 Liter __ Hel-X wären besser 100 Liter 

dazu eine passende Luftpumpe max. 2000 Liter...zum bewegen, ist das richtig so


was für eine Teichumpe  sollte  dazwischen  


sollte Stromsparend sein und Skimmer 110mm KG Rohr und Bodenablauf 110 KG Rohr gut befeuern können, und natürlich auch zum Rest passen, wie oben beschrieben

Gruß

Teddy24


----------

